# Bud size?



## th3dud3 (May 14, 2007)

alright so im about 5 weeks into flowering and im already noticing about 5% of the pistils turning amber some already brown.  This is my first grow and I dont know how much bigger my buds should be getting.  Right now there doesnt seem to be much weight.  But the buds are completly frosted over with resin.  Should i expects these buds to get a lot fatter in the coming weeks?


----------



## Dada (May 14, 2007)

Yes. You will probably notice an increase in bud weight and girth and length in weeks 6 and 7. Your plants probably just got done with the stretch a short time ago so now they are going to spend more energy on swelling up the buds and growing trichs. Of course, all this is strain and environment dependent, so YMMV, but I think you'll really see a difference starting in week 6.


----------

